# Upper endoscopy for scar tissue



## toughjourney (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi! I am scheduled for an upper endoscopy this Wednesday. I had this procedure done three years ago at the same time I had a colonoscopy (which was no fun), and am familiar with what it entails. My question though, is that my gastroenterologist is going to put an additional tube(s) down my esophagus to "dilate" my esophagus as the barium xray showed both a hiatal hernia and "scarring" on the esophagus. I was told it was due to too much acid my stomach was producing. I have been experiencing really bad upper abdominal pain with difficulty swallowing, burping constantly, etc. This just happened a couple of months ago and though I've had IBS-D for a long time, didn't really experience any acid reflux with my other IBS symptoms. I was surprised by this. Has anyone had this happen to them? Have you had this procedure? How was your outcome? Did it help with your problem? do you think IBS could have contributed to it or is this just one of those coincidental problems?I am taking Acifex right now per doctor's order. He said that I may have to be on it for the rest of my life.Thanks for any help.


----------



## toughjourney (Feb 10, 2010)

Well, I am going to respond to my own post, as I have now undergone this procedure and now am somewhat familiar with it. I was surprised that no one with GERD or Acid Reflux disease has not experienced this. I was under a mild sedation for 20 minutes while the doctor performed an upper endoscopy by inserting a small tube with light down my esophagus. He viewed my esophogus, stomach, and small intestine on a picture screen. After seeing a "stricture" (scarring causing the esophagus to narrow- no wonder I was having difficulty swallowing), he placed a soft tube with a more solid inner tube down my esophagus expanding my esophagus. He also saw that I had a "sliding hiatal hernia" during the procedure. I was explained all this a couple of days later as I was too woozy afterwards and would never have comprehended a single thing the doctor told me. I had to have someone drive me home. I have to say, I did experience an extremely sore throat afterwards. Took Ibuprofen all day the first day. Had to crush them. Could only drink liquids at first, then progressed to soft foods. Still cannot eat solid foods (this being the 4th day). Because he took a biopsy, I will not get the results for another week.I still do not know if my IBS contributed to this additional condition. I have diarrhea, so never had experienced straining during my bowel movements, but wonder if the colon spasms could create extra acid, or cause my stomach to protrude into my esophagus (hiatal hernia). It's a mystery to me.


----------



## everythingishorrible (Jan 26, 2011)

I just joined the forums, so I couldn't comment on this earlier, but thank you for sharing and following up! I'm curious how your biopsy came back? Hopefully nothing else is wrong.


----------

